# DigiQ or Pitmaster IQ



## 4x15mph (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking for a thermo control for my Weber 22" kettle but I would also like a device that will be able to be used with other systems should I change in the future (e.g. pellet smoker, kamodo, other).  

I am considering DigiQ or the Pitmaster IQ.  Any recommendations on either?


----------



## seenred (Nov 3, 2019)

Never used a Pitmaster IQ, but I’ve owned 2 Gurus - DigiQ DX2, and the newer DigiQ DX3.  Highly recommend both!  Very easy to use and rock solid temp control on my gravity feed cabinet smoker.  Full disclosure, I’ve never used it on my Weber Kettle...never saw a need for ATC on the kettle for short cooks and searing/grilling.

Red


----------



## 4x15mph (Nov 4, 2019)

I use my kettle for long cooks and think a temp control would be helpful especially for brisket cooks that go overnight.  

Sounds like +1 for DigiQ.  Any other DigiQ users?  Do most people not use a temp control?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sorry I've never used either of them before. My kettles and WSM are both naturally aspirated, and I don't plan on making the switch to turbo charging.

Chris


----------



## billdawg (Nov 4, 2019)

I have an IQ110 that I use on my Drum. It works pretty well. I don't have any real complaints about it. It keeps my temp within 10 degrees either way. I have done multiple overnight cooks with it without any issues.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 4, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> My kettles and WSM are both naturally aspirated, and I don't plan on making the switch to turbo charging.



That's funny right there!

I use a Guru Party-Q on my Mini WSM often, and it would also serve well on a Kettle 22. Really it comes down to matching the size of fan output CFM to the size of the smoker.  D/C vs A/C was the determining factor for me to be portable. Batteries life has been great!

Just to be clear, we are talking about controlling managing charcoal smokers only with these fan controllers. A pellet smoker is going to have its own form of temp control.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 4, 2019)

Third option.  If you are comfortable at a DIY project, an off the shelf PID controller will work with any pit that can use a controller.

Just purchase the proper adapter flange for your smoker and you can use the controller for charcoal, propane, or electric smokers.

JC


----------



## 4x15mph (Nov 14, 2019)

Bought a lava lock controller/fan.  Should come tomorrow so I will report back on my first smoke Saturday.  I will install on my Weber 22" kettle which I have good luck with as far as smoking brisket, pork, turkey, etc.


----------



## 4x15mph (Nov 18, 2019)

Used the Lava Lock controller twice this weekend.  Brisket for 6 hours on saturday (4 pound) and Ribs on Sunday (~6 hours, 3-2-1 method).  Saturday was a learning experience and since I didn't have a good route for the probes, I ordered silicon grommets with plan to put in for Sunday but they didnt arrive in time.Also,  I didn't like the way the air was forced upwards based on how it was installed onto the kettle so I bought a 1/4" screw on iron, 90 degree elbow which aims the air at the bottom of the kettle.  I then covered half of the charcoal grate with foil on the side where the air controller comes into the kettle.  This was a big improvement and lowered the temperature swings. 

It was 31 degrees outside so not an easy test case.  I closed the kettle vent just up to where the probe fit through.  I also used my iGrill so I could chart the temp graph since the Lava Lock does not have any remote functionality (no bluetooth/wifi).  Temps were pretty consistent but more like +/- 10 deviation from the 230 pit target I set.  It hit 240 only 1 time and this is really what I was after is avoiding any spikes when I leave the pit.   

So far so good.  I wish it had some wifi ability that did allow for monitoring from in the house but once I get this dialed in, the idea is I will not have to look at it and it should be dependable by not requiring internet/wifi.  I read some bad reviews about other designs where that led to issues so I chose to keep it simple.


----------

